# whats like an oscar but smaller??????



## Korny (Aug 18, 2005)

i have just got a 4foot by 18 inch tank. i am wanting an Oscar but they get really big can anyone think of a fish that similar but a little smaller. I'm trying to simulates the 1 large fish in contrast to the many little fish


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

you could try a Jack Dempsey or Green Terror.


----------



## apistomaster (Jun 22, 2006)

I think a Festivum would be a good choice. They become very tame, are pretty peaceful and usually grow to 4 to 5 inches.

Raibow Cichlids are another nice Cichlid but live more on the bottom than an Oscar or Festivum.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Chocolate cichlids (_Hypselacara temporalis_) are a little smaller, but quite "Oscar-like" in looks. Can have beautiful coloration and laid back personalities.

Severums are great in a 48"x18" tank.

I've found our Texas cichlid to be a lot of fun to watch.

Rainbows are a lot of fun, too... though quite a bit smaller.

-Ryan


----------



## Iwannabiggertank (Jun 25, 2009)

I would have to agree with ryan about the chocolate cichlids... very oscar like, and and my personal favorites for my south american tank. :thumb:


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

i'll third the chocolate


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll fourth that :thumb: . Chocolates are awsome and very Oscar like in personallity. Their size also make them a perfect fit for that tank as a wet pet.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

Chanchitos!

All of the personality of an oscar but only a fraction of the size...


----------

